# ipod classic: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

## nuhiNlow

I've tried different USB ports, right now it's on a motherboard port, no hub.

I keep getting these errors.

I can xfer files but it's really slow, like it's bumped down to usb 1.x speed.

[ 2834.251771] ohci_hcd 0000:01:07.0: urb ffff88023c0ee800 path 1 ep3in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 2834.260764] ohci_hcd 0000:01:07.0: urb ffff88023c0ee800 path 1 ep3in 92120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[ 2841.681006] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 2841.681024] ohci_hcd 0000:01:07.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00030100 PESC CSC PPS

[ 2841.681038] hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[ 2841.681047] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 3

[ 2841.681050] usb 4-1: unregistering device

[ 2841.681054] usb 4-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 2841.681064] usb 4-1: unregistering interface 4-1:1.0

[ 2841.685814] usb 4-1:1.0: uevent

[ 2841.686142] usb 4-1: uevent

[ 2841.790028] hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[34424.880544] usb usb2: usb resume

[34424.880551] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: resume root hub

[34425.002032] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

[34425.002039] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: failed handover port 1: 1000

[34425.013090] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

[34425.013106] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

[34425.114038] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0000

[34425.491346] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0002

[34425.491364] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[34425.491378] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[34425.518037] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[34425.622027] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 125ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[34425.673186] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: port 1 high speed

[34425.673196] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[34425.724036] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 24

[34425.725410] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34425.725911] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34425.726405] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34425.726911] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34425.727404] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34425.727904] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34425.728405] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34425.728911] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34425.729404] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34425.729910] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34425.730407] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34425.730910] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34425.731409] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34425.731910] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34425.732408] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34425.732910] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34425.733407] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34425.733910] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34425.734405] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34425.734910] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34425.735404] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34425.735910] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34425.736404] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34425.736903] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34425.737405] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34425.737910] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34425.738404] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34425.738910] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34425.739404] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34425.739910] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34425.740404] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34425.740910] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0in 3strikes

[34425.741529] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34425.742031] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34425.742529] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34425.743031] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34425.743531] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34425.744028] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34425.744531] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34425.745034] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34425.745530] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34425.746028] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34425.746531] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34425.747035] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34425.747537] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34425.748032] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34425.748530] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34425.749030] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34425.749533] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34425.750037] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34425.750531] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34425.751032] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34425.751529] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34425.752029] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34425.752529] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34425.753035] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34425.753529] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34425.754030] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34425.754529] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34425.755035] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34425.755529] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34425.756035] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34425.756533] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34425.757036] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0in 3strikes

[34425.757654] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34425.758153] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34425.758662] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34425.759160] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34425.759658] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34425.760153] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34425.760654] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34425.761160] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34425.761662] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34425.762160] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34425.762655] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34425.763160] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34425.763654] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34425.764160] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34425.764655] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34425.765156] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34425.765661] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34425.766160] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34425.766655] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34425.767153] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34425.767657] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34425.768160] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34425.768660] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34425.769159] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34425.769661] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34425.770160] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34425.770661] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34425.771152] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34425.771654] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34425.772152] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34425.772655] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34425.773156] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0in 3strikes

[34425.824169] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: port 1 high speed

[34425.824180] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[34425.875033] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[34425.977402] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34425.977904] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34425.978395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34425.978895] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34425.979395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34425.979894] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34425.980395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34425.980894] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34425.981395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34425.981894] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34425.982395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34425.982896] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34425.983395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34425.983894] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34425.984395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34425.984895] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34425.985395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34425.985895] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34425.986395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34425.986894] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34425.987395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34425.987894] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34425.988395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34425.988894] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34425.989395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34425.989898] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34425.990395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34425.990898] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34425.991395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34425.991901] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34425.992395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34425.992896] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0in 3strikes

[34425.993521] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34425.994022] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34425.994522] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34425.995024] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34425.995520] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34425.996018] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34425.996520] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34425.997023] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34425.997520] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34425.998020] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34425.998522] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34425.999021] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34425.999521] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34426.000023] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34426.000520] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34426.001020] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34426.001529] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34426.002019] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34426.002521] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34426.003022] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34426.003520] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34426.004020] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34426.004521] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34426.005021] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34426.005521] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34426.006021] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34426.006520] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34426.007023] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34426.007530] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34426.008021] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34426.008522] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34426.009019] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0in 3strikes

[34426.009646] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34426.010145] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34426.010651] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34426.011145] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34426.011646] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34426.012144] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34426.012646] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34426.013144] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34426.013651] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34426.014143] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34426.014646] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34426.015149] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34426.015646] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34426.016144] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34426.016646] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34426.017150] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34426.017646] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34426.018146] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34426.018645] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34426.019143] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34426.019648] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34426.020144] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34426.020646] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34426.021144] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34426.021645] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34426.022144] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34426.022648] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34426.023144] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34426.023645] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34426.024144] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34426.024656] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34426.025144] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0in 3strikes

[34426.076203] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: port 1 high speed

[34426.076213] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[34426.127034] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[34426.279179] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: port 1 high speed

[34426.279190] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[34426.330034] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 25

[34426.331399] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34426.331888] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34426.332395] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34426.332884] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34426.333394] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34426.333889] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34426.334390] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34426.334884] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34426.335389] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34426.335887] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34426.336393] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34426.336885] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34426.337390] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34426.337888] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34426.338392] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34426.338886] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34426.339391] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34426.339889] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34426.340389] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34426.340885] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34426.341390] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34426.341887] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34426.342388] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34426.342885] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34426.343391] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34426.343885] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34426.344393] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34426.344887] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34426.345383] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34426.345888] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34426.346384] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34426.346888] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0in 3strikes

[34426.347514] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34426.348014] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34426.348507] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34426.349006] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34426.349507] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34426.350014] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34426.350513] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34426.351014] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34426.351513] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34426.352014] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34426.352513] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34426.353014] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34426.353513] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34426.354014] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34426.354513] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34426.355014] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34426.355513] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34426.356014] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34426.356513] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34426.357014] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34426.357513] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34426.358014] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34426.358507] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34426.359006] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34426.359506] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34426.360014] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34426.360513] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34426.361009] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34426.361513] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34426.362005] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34426.362513] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34426.363014] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0in 3strikes

[34426.363638] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34426.364138] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34426.364632] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34426.365131] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34426.365634] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34426.366140] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34426.366635] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34426.367131] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34426.367635] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34426.368140] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34426.368635] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34426.369131] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34426.369635] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34426.370140] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34426.370635] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34426.371135] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34426.371632] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34426.372140] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34426.372639] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34426.373140] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34426.373635] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34426.374140] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34426.374635] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34426.375140] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34426.375639] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34426.376140] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34426.376635] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34426.377130] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34426.377634] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34426.378133] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34426.378634] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34426.379133] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0in 3strikes

[34426.430543] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: port 1 high speed

[34426.430548] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[34426.481400] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[34426.583378] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34426.583880] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34426.584372] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34426.584881] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34426.585372] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34426.585874] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34426.586372] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34426.586880] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34426.587372] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34426.587881] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34426.588372] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34426.588880] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34426.589372] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34426.589881] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34426.590372] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34426.590880] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34426.591376] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34426.591881] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34426.592372] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34426.592880] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34426.593372] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34426.593875] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34426.594372] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34426.594880] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34426.595372] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34426.595879] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34426.596386] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34426.596879] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34426.597386] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34426.597877] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34426.598372] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34426.598880] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0in 3strikes

[34426.599499] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34426.600001] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34426.600499] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34426.601004] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34426.601506] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34426.602001] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34426.602499] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34426.603004] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34426.603499] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34426.604001] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34426.604503] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34426.604997] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34426.605498] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34426.605996] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34426.606499] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34426.607003] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34426.607502] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34426.608000] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34426.608504] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34426.609000] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34426.609497] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34426.610000] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34426.610500] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34426.611001] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34426.611497] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34426.612001] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34426.612497] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34426.613001] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34426.613500] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34426.613997] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34426.614501] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34426.614997] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0in 3strikes

[34426.615627] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34426.616121] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34426.616627] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34426.617123] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34426.617627] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34426.618123] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34426.618630] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34426.619126] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34426.619626] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34426.620125] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34426.620622] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34426.621121] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34426.621625] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34426.622125] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34426.622628] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34426.623123] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34426.623630] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34426.624124] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34426.624622] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34426.625121] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34426.625624] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34426.626127] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34426.626625] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34426.627123] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34426.627625] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34426.628121] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34426.628622] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34426.629129] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34426.629624] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34426.630129] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34426.630623] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34426.631121] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0in 3strikes

[34426.682155] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: port 1 high speed

[34426.682166] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[34426.733023] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

[34426.885176] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: port 1 high speed

[34426.885186] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[34426.936036] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26

[34426.937368] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34426.937869] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34426.938360] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34426.938868] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34426.939359] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34426.939868] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34426.940363] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34426.940868] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34426.941359] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34426.941868] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34426.942359] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34426.942861] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34426.943360] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34426.943867] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34426.944359] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34426.944864] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34426.945359] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34426.945867] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34426.946359] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34426.946864] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34426.947359] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34426.947867] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34426.948366] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34426.948867] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34426.949359] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34426.949867] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34426.950366] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34426.950867] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34426.951359] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34426.951867] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34426.952366] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34426.952864] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0out 3strikes

[34427.155362] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34427.155855] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34427.156354] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34427.156854] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34427.157354] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34427.157858] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34427.158352] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34427.158853] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34427.159353] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34427.159855] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34427.160355] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34427.160861] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34427.161352] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34427.161858] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34427.162350] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34427.162859] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34427.163350] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34427.163858] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34427.164350] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34427.164858] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34427.165352] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34427.165858] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34427.166350] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34427.166858] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34427.167350] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34427.167858] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34427.168350] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34427.168858] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34427.169350] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34427.169858] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34427.170350] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34427.170858] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0out 3strikes

[34427.372026] usb 2-1: device not accepting address 26, error -71

[34427.423179] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: port 1 high speed

[34427.423189] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[34427.474024] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 27

[34427.475347] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34427.475843] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34427.476340] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34427.476846] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34427.477341] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34427.477846] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34427.478344] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34427.478843] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34427.479341] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34427.479851] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34427.480346] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34427.480845] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34427.481340] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34427.481846] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34427.482340] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34427.482844] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34427.483340] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34427.483847] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34427.484340] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34427.484846] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34427.485345] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34427.485846] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34427.486340] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34427.486846] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34427.487340] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34427.487846] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34427.488339] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34427.488846] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34427.489339] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34427.489846] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34427.490340] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34427.490847] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0out 3strikes

[34427.693343] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[34427.693835] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[34427.694333] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[34427.694834] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[34427.695332] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[34427.695835] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[34427.696333] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[34427.696835] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[34427.697341] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[34427.697839] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[34427.698331] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[34427.698839] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[34427.699331] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[34427.699839] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[34427.700331] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[34427.700839] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[34427.701331] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[34427.701839] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[34427.702331] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[34427.702838] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[34427.703332] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[34427.703838] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[34427.704331] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[34427.704838] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[34427.705331] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[34427.705838] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[34427.706331] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[34427.706838] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[34427.707331] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[34427.707836] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[34427.708332] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[34427.708838] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: devpath 1 ep0out 3strikes

[34427.910025] usb 2-1: device not accepting address 27, error -71

[34427.910048] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[34427.922026] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0002

[34427.922043] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: GetStatus port 1 status 003802 POWER OWNER sig=j CSC

[34427.922056] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[34428.026039] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[34428.026052] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0002

[34428.026062] ohci_hcd 0000:01:07.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

[34428.026071] hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[34428.130024] hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[34428.236021] ohci_hcd 0000:01:07.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[34428.287036] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 10

[34428.395023] ohci_hcd 0000:01:07.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[34428.464454] usb 4-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

[34428.476450] usb 4-1: skipped 3 descriptors after interface

[34428.476453] usb 4-1: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

[34428.476456] usb 4-1: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[34428.476458] usb 4-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[34428.479450] usb 4-1: default language 0x0409

[34428.488460] usb 4-1: udev 10, busnum 4, minor = 393

[34428.488466] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05ac, idProduct=1261

[34428.488471] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[34428.488476] usb 4-1: Product: iPod

[34428.488479] usb 4-1: Manufacturer: Apple Inc.

[34428.488483] usb 4-1: SerialNumber: 000A270013831314

[34428.488606] usb 4-1: uevent

[34428.488639] usb 4-1: usb_probe_device

[34428.488645] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

[34428.490440] usb 4-1: uevent

[34428.498465] usb 4-1: adding 4-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[34428.498519] usb 4-1:1.0: uevent

[34428.498557] usb-storage 4-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[34428.498567] usb-storage 4-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[34428.498654] scsi14 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[34428.498831] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0002

[34428.499189] usb-storage: device found at 10

[34428.499193] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[34430.705044] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[34430.705057] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

[34430.705061] ehci_hcd 0000:01:07.2: suspend root hub

[34433.513316] scsi 14:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Apple    iPod             1.62 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[34433.513599] sd 14:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[34433.517587] usb-storage: device scan complete

[34433.524347] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] 29255991 4096-byte logical blocks: (119 GB/111 GiB)

[34433.528263] ohci_hcd 0000:01:07.0: urb ffff88023d14ecc0 path 1 ep3in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[34433.531290] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[34433.531295] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 68 00 00 08

[34433.531297] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[34433.550288] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] 29255991 4096-byte logical blocks: (119 GB/111 GiB)

[34433.554263] ohci_hcd 0000:01:07.0: urb ffff88023d290180 path 1 ep3in 93120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[34433.557294] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[34433.557300]  sdd: sdd1

[34433.595724] usb 4-1:1.0: uevent

[34433.595840] usb 4-1: uevent

[34433.598411] usb 4-1:1.0: uevent

[34433.605290] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] 29255991 4096-byte logical blocks: (119 GB/111 GiB)

[34433.613263] ohci_hcd 0000:01:07.0: urb ffff88023c0eeb00 path 1 ep3in 92120000 cc 9 --> status -121

[34433.616285] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[34433.616291] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

----------

